# Dead fish



## BugHunter87 (Mar 19, 2015)

What do y'all do when you have a missing fish and you can't find it anywhere short of pulling out everything in the tank? I haven't seen a small demasoni in weeks or a clown loach in 3 days. Could they have been entirely eaten? They were too big to be swallowed in one gulp.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Most likely died and been picked clean by the other tankmates.

CL could be just hiding somewhere


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it's a big tank and my water parameters are OK I might just wait and see. If it's a small tank I'd pull everything out.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

check the floor around and under the tank. And around the house if you have dogs or cats. Ionce found the corpse of a Jack dempsey under my bed. The dempsey tank was across the hall. My guess is it jumped and the dog started playing with it.


----------



## BugHunter87 (Mar 19, 2015)

The clown loach actually appeared this morning. I put him in a fry catch to recover...he doesn't look beat up, but doesn't look good either. I think the Demasoni was too small and got eaten.


----------



## elbmek (Jul 9, 2015)

I used to have a huge clown loach but never saw him, behind driftwood is a piece of down pipe, he sits in that all the time, with a minature (! - 5 inches long!) plec. Just put a new small one into my community, 2 days ago, still not seen!


----------

